# Hörspiele & Hörbücher



## Bloodletting (8. November 2009)

Der Titel sagt schon alles. Ich fange mal an.
Der Thread soll vor allem Tipps geben, also schreibt auch bitte das Genre dahinter.

*Edgar Allan Poe: *
_Genre: Horror/Krimi_

Ich bin hiermit noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon jetzt kann ich sagen, dass dieses Hörspiel eine wahrer Diamant ist.
Man will die ganze Zeit wissen, wie es weiter geht, so soll es sein.

*John Sinclair (2000):*
_Genre: Horror/Fantasy_

Sowohl die "Classic"-Folgen, als auch die 2000er Episoden sind brilliant. Man merkt sofort, warum dieses Hörspiel die Spitze der Horror-Hörspiele seit jeher anführt. Dämonen, Untote, Leichenfresser, all das findet hier Platz und wird hervorragend insziniert.

*Gabriel Burns:*
_Genre: Horror/Science Fiction_

Auch wenn dieses Hörspiel schwer mitzuverfolgen ist, wenn man nicht direkt zuhört und nichts anderes nebenbei macht, so ist es dennoch eine Perle. Großartiger Sound und die Story bleibt durch offene Enden fesselnd. Tretet ein in das Reich der "Grauen Engel" und macht Euch bereit, etwas Unvorstellbares zu hören.

*Black Mirror - Das Hörspiel zum Adventure:*
_Genre: Horror_

Wer das Spiel schon kennt, den wird das Hörspiel eher langweilen. Wer das Spiel nicht kennt: Anhören!
Es mag langatmig sein, doch wer bis zum Ende durchhält, wird geschockt und überrascht. Mit den orginal-Sprechern aus dem Spiel geht es hier auf die Suche nach dem Geheimnis der Gordons. Der "Selbstmord" löst etwas unvorstellbar grausames in Willow Greek aus.



Man merkt, dass ich eher der Horror-Hörspiel-Fan bin.^^
Mit Hörbüchern kann ich nur recht wenig anfangen, da ich durch eine einzelne Stimme, die stundenlang redet, nicht sehr gefesselt werde.
Dann fangt mal an. Was hört ihr? Was fesselt Euch und überhaupt: Wann hört ihr das Zeug?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Ich hasse Hörspiele & Hörbücher^^
Da les ich mir das Buch lieber selber durch anstatt mir sone ätzende Stimme anzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hasse Hörspiele & Hörbücher^^
> Da les ich mir das Buch lieber selber durch anstatt mir sone ätzende Stimme anzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst während dem Zocken ein Buch Lesen? Coole Sache ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

ich hab früher immer gern die 3 fragezeichen gehört ^^
*hust* tu ich heute noch manchmal gern^^hust*

und durch meinen kranken bruder (guckt abends die kranksten horrorfilme, liest dann im bett noch stephen king und hört
 danach noch john sinclair) hab ich dann auch immer john sinclair und stephen king  als hörbuch mitbekommen...gott wegen dem sack hatte ich abends immrt alpträume durch die halloween folge von john sinclair >_<


----------



## Bloodletting (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab früher immer gern die 3 fragezeichen gehört ^^
> *hust* tu ich heute noch manchmal gern^^hust*



Die meissten ???-Hörer sind über 20, mach dir mal keinen Kopf.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die meissten ???-Hörer sind über 20, mach dir mal keinen Kopf.^^



puhh...
gut^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du kannst während dem Zocken ein Buch Lesen? Coole Sache ...



Wozu gibts Ingame Musik? Ich woll doch nicht das die ganzen Komponisten ihre Arbeit umsonst gemacht haben^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du kannst während dem Zocken ein Buch Lesen? Coole Sache ...


ich könnt mich während dem zocken nicht auf ein hörspiel konzentrieren das muss ich seperat hören :>


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Ich grabe den Thread jetzt aus.. und zwar mit Recht, ich war nämlich in der Zwickmühle - neuen Thread aufmachen und mir anhören das ich die SuFu benutzen soll oder den hier ausgraben und mir anhören das ich nen Nekro bin? Lies dies bevor du flamest und sag mir was du getan hättest! 

Ich suche ähnliche Hörspiele wie Bloodletting sie bereits beschreibt, Horror/Fantasy/ScieFi/whatever - also am liebsten bisl gruselig.
Am liebsten wäre mir jetzt sowas wie dieses H. P. Lovecraft Zeug mit Cthulu und dem Quatsch - ich lese zwar viel und gerne und das Zeug interessiert mich auch, aber ich weiß ganz genau das ich die Cthulu Sachen einfach nie lesen werde - darum hät ich gern Hörbücher, ich hab jetzt gesucht und auch was gefunden aber mehrere Probleme:
- mit welchem anfangen, gibt recht viel
- bei iTunes gibts die nur auf englisch soweit ich weiß und da ich die zum einschlafen hören will ist mir englisch zu anstrengend bei sonem Fantasyquatsch

Ich suche also Hörspiele/bücher (am besten ordentlich lange) im Horrorstil, auf deutsch und bei iTunes zu haben - keine Lust groß was zu bestellen oder zu suchen  - aja umsonste Fanmade Sachen gehen natürlich auch fit wenn sie ordentlich sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich probiere jetzt mal irgendwas von John Sinclair, gute Nacht.



/edit:
Ich habe gerade bei iTunes "Auf dem Campus mit Cthulu" entdeckt, die Beschreibung klingt okay und es wurde 4x sehr gut bewertet - allerdings finde ich 4,95&#8364; für 1:03h Material extrem teuer - nahezu unverschämt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2011)

Ich kann dir Metro 2033 & 3034 Empfehlen.


----------



## Kawock (22. Mai 2011)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab früher immer gern die 3 fragezeichen gehört ^^
> *hust* tu ich heute noch manchmal gern^^hust*



Höre immernoch gerne Die ???  Alle Folgen stehen schön im Regal und Live gesehn hab ich sie auch schon.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du kannst während dem Zocken ein Buch Lesen? Coole Sache ...


Ich kann auch nicht während des zockens hörbuch hören, bzw kann ich shcon, aber bringt nix 

Meine momentanen favoriten sind:

Harry Potter in Englisch
(englishtraining zum einschlafen^^)

Sherlok Holmes in Deutsch


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

edgar eule


----------



## Niklasx (25. Mai 2011)

meine favourites ->

tommy jaud - millionär
resturlaub
hape kerkeling - ich bin dann mal weg
diabolus
herr der ringe


----------

